# how to get fish



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Okay *** been looking into joining this program for a few months now but if a fish is endangered it cant be sold so how do you go about getting these fish i would love to help save our wild life. Even if in some peoples eyes its " just a fish". Please any help would be great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check with your local fish club or the American Cichlid Association for people who keep C.A.R.E.S. fish and acquire from them. These fish are maintained in aquariums, not captured from the wild.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I am interested, I am about 3 hrs drive north of Detroit, MI, and can devote a tank or two to one species to maintain, I have a breeder 37 and a breeder 50 gal available. I hope to make it to the Motor City Auction coming up. Dont have the date yet but want to go.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, as DJ pointed out you just have to do a lot of digging on the internet and ask fellow hobbyists if they keep/breed any species on the threatened list and if they will sell fry. Also, this will require in shipping. There are breeders out there that do have the fish and ship. I have Hericthys bartoni and some Goodeids.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I have several posts on here looking for them, Tilapia species, Snyderae , two others, Fed Ex has been very good for me and I am willing to send shipping boxes.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you looking for the bartoni? If so,TheFishGuy made a thread on bartoni in the central american folder. I have been updating it. I will be happy to ship some but I don't have fry yet. I don't want to hijack this thread so please pm me.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi

No, I am looking for the three listed Tilapia species, Bythobates, Gutterosa and Snyderae.

I have tank space now for them .


----------

